# Golf Course Mowing in Australia



## SeaBreeze (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## That Guy (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## Warrigal (Aug 17, 2013)

I visited a country club in Kenya where the golf course was dotted with giraffe and wart hog.
I hate to think what came out after dark.

On Norfolk Island the greens are fenced to keep the cows from ruining them.

Animals are people too. Why shouldn't they enjoy the recreation facilities?


----------



## That Guy (Aug 18, 2013)

And we worry about teenagers partying on the course at night . . . ?


----------



## Anne (Aug 18, 2013)

Well, at least the roos won't leave beer cans all over the course.


----------



## Pappy (Aug 18, 2013)

You are right, Anne, but I bet they leave other little things all over the course.


----------



## dbeyat45 (Aug 18, 2013)

As a young teacher in a Western Queensland town many years ago, I was given the job of cleaning out the rabbits and hares from the local golf course.  The club had only one grass green and didn't want it dug up.

Teachers are very responsible people .....  :friendly_wink:


----------



## Jillaroo (Aug 18, 2013)

Pappy said:


> You are right, Anne, but I bet they leave other little things all over the course.



You can use them for practice Pappy:lofl:


----------



## Michael. (Aug 19, 2013)

.



.​


----------



## nan (Aug 19, 2013)

Great,We could do with a couple of roo's around here at the moment.


----------



## dbeyat45 (Aug 19, 2013)

Yesterday, a fairly large roo jumped out of the bush near a local golf course, straight across the road in front of me, crossed the four lanes of bitumen and the median strip and disappeared into the residential estate on the other side of the road.  I hope he knew where he was going .....


----------



## dbeyat45 (Aug 19, 2013)

This pair on the side of the road not far from where the golf roo bounded across the road (see earlier post)


----------

